# Outsmart Tear Stains for Good!



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

So i just got the new issue of first (not sure how many read it) but there is a section on smart pet solutions and one is to "Outsmart Tear Stains for good"

I quote:

"Your pooch has a beautiful snow-white-coat...except for the reddish brown tear stains around his eyes. The culprit: excess bacteria and yeast that grow on moist areas of fur. Remove the stains by carefully washing the area with water and baby shampoo. To prevent the stairs for good, stir 1 tsp of white vinegar into your dog's drinking water or sprinkle it on his food daily. The vinegar will make the pH of the tears more acidic, suppressing the growth of bacteria and yeast."

So perhaps this will help your fur kids.  

There is another one for nails...Not sure if anybody knew this:

"quick relief for a too-short nail"

"You accidentally clipped max's nail too short and now he's bleeding. The save, press the nail into a bar of mild body soap for 30 seconds, distracting him with a treat. The combinatio of pressure and soap's "sealing" action will contract blood vessels in your pup's paw to stop the bleeding. If the nail doesn't seem better after two "treatments" call your vet for advice" 

there's others for keeping cats away from houseplants, freshen a cat's breath naturally, make old cat toys seem new again, stay put pet food dishes-guaranteed, and stop fido from begging....


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have the issue but havent read any of these yet. Thanks for sharing


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

good information x


----------

